# On this day in 1994...



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

...a litter of pups was born to friends of friends of mine. In that litter was a little runt male that no one wanted. 

Earlier that same summer our 9 year old daughter Noelle had broken her arm. For years she'd been asking for a doggie and drawing pictures of a gold colored female doggie named Sammie. Sammie was all this 9 year old could think about. She wanted a puppy! Daddy you see, was not a dog person. He did though have a huge soft spot for Daddy's little girl, and usually Daddy's little girl got what she wanted...except for a puppy. Daddy was adament that we would never get a dog! That was until Daddy's little girl broke her arm. And, how does Daddy make it all better? He promises her a puppy when her arm is healed and strong again.

The plan was to rescue a pup from the pound but as fate would have it, friends of friends of ours had a litter of 'yellow labs'. Well, Noelle's arm had to be set and reset, which put us behind schedule of getting her puppy and put a huge damper on her summer fun. We told the friends of friends we had to wait, which was fine since the 'yellow lab' pups were still too young to go to their new homes, and we took a trip to the beach instead. (Pics of Noelle with her hot pink cast are in Sammy's Scrapblog below) In late September, the cast came off, Noelle's arm was a little crooked but very strong, and it was time to go visit the litter of 'yellow lab' puppies! 

Well...we arrive at the friends of our friends house and to our surprise, the Lab puppies are not Lab puppies but Golden puppies!!! I did not want a Lab, I don't care for short haired dogs, so I'm grinning ear to ear when I see that we're getting a Golden!!!!! 

Noelle had her heart set on a female, as did I really, but there is only the runt male left. A tiny little red guy that everyone else had overlooked and cast aside for the bigger blonder pups. We take 'little red runt' out into the their front yard and play with him for a few minutes. He's trotting between our legs and tugging on my hubby's shoelaces. He manages to untie hubby's shoe and that's it, we're in love with our little red runt. The name Sammie was a must. Noelle's dream puppy was always to be named Sammie...thank goodness it can be both male and female. =) So, on this Sunday in late September 1994 Master Samson of Kent (born on Kent Island, MD) became our 'Sammi'. We still could not bring him home, but the papers were signed, the deposit was made, and we were going to be a Dog Family now!!!

I could go on and on, but won't. If I don't stop now, I'll start bawling. Needless to say, Sam was my heart dog, canine soul mate, and bestest friend. He may have been Noelle's dog on paper, but he was my heart...and I was his.

If you watch the Scrapblog link below, you'll see Sam thru the years, Noelle's hot pink cast, and how much I loved my Sam.

I Miss you Buddy...
I love you Buddy...
there will never be another you...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Such a beautiful tribute to your Sam, it makes me cry. I know what heart dog is and how hard is to go on living without him. Similar story we have, only in my story 10 years ago I was the one who did not want to have a dog.
Run free sweet Sam 'till we all meet again.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank You Buddy's Mom Forever. I'm sorry for your loss also.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

That was beautiful Paula. Thank you for posting. I still cannot write a bridge post about my boy.

But just so you know, my offer still stands to take you for a ride in his wagon when you get old


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Awwww Paula. I know how hard it is. Those wonderful memories get us through.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A beautiful tribute to Sam, and very special memories that you have.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you guys. Sam's been gone 4 years now. I always get weapy on the Anniversary of his passing, but his birthday is usually a good day for me...until this year. 

As Ike gets older, darker, and more red, he reminds me of Sam, which is a good thing and a sad thing. I wish my boys could have known one another. I think Ike would have annoyed Sam to no end, but Sam would have loved him anyway...just because I do. Sam loved everything and everybody...but especially me.


> That was beautiful Paula. Thank you for posting. I still cannot write a bridge post about my boy.
> 
> But just so you know, my offer still stands to take you for a ride in his wagon when you get old


I would like that. Tucker had some wonderful trips in that wagon.
We'll be in Rocky Nook later this month. When Ike and I see the sunset across the fields and cranberry bogs, I'll think of you and Tucker.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

That was beautiful...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Paula*

Paula

Your story about Sammie was one of the most TOUCHING and moving I have ever read! Some things are JUST MEANT TO BE!!!


I am going to go and ready the blog and see his and Nicole's pics! AS special a woman a you are, I know that Sammie was special! I'm sure he is friends with Smooch and Snobear!!


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Paula,
When I first found the GR forum we had just lost our Sammy dog. I remember finding your scrapbook/blog of your Sammie. I bawled so hard at the time. Reading your post today hit home with me again. Our boy was the last of his litter to go and he was 12 weeks old when we got him. He was a big boy however that everyone predicted to be 100+ lbs. He ended up at 75 instead and was my soulmate. They will live in our hearts forever. I like to imagine your Sammie meeting my Sammy at the Bridge and showing him around. :sadwavey:

Understanding your sadness and hoping you find some comfort in your memories. Hugs.

Diane


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Paula
> 
> Your story about Sammie was one of the most TOUCHING and moving I have ever read! Some things are JUST MEANT TO BE!!!
> 
> ...


Thank You Karen, You made me cry all over again...good tears though.  Yes, some things are meant to be and I know that Sam and I were meant to be.

Thanks everyone for your kind words and thoughts for Sammy. I hope he's having a grand time at the Bridge while he's waiting to see me again. I hope he's met every one of our GRF's Bridge friends and Hooch...I hope he's met Hooch. I miss him too...


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

A very beautiful tribute to your boy. Anniversaries are always so hard. The day Ginger went to the bridge was also in January (the 3rd). I still miss her so much. It still brings tears to my eyes. I send good thoughts and hugs for you today.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to Sam. He reminds me a little of my Jake, another "red boy" who was also a very gentle soul. I hope they are playing together at the bridge...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I've seen Sam's scrapblog before, it never fails to bring a tear and smile. He did such a good job teaching you about love, real love. I hope we are all as blessed.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sammies scrapblog is beautiful. I wish I could be more creative on the computer to do something like that. Very, very touching...so hard losing our babies.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

What a beautiful, beautiful tribute for a beautiful soul. I am crying my eyes out right now, hoping that such a loving and sweet boy has befriended my Sophie and they are playing and waiting for us together. The hurt just doesn't stop..... They live in our hearts forever.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sophie_Mom said:


> What a beautiful, beautiful tribute for a beautiful soul. I am crying my eyes out right now, hoping that such a loving and sweet boy has befriended my Sophie and they are playing and waiting for us together. The hurt just doesn't stop..... They live in our hearts forever.


I'm sure Sam and all our beloved Bridge kids greeted Sophie on her arrival. No, the hurt doesn't stop but it does dull over time and the memories will one day bring smiles, not just tears. 
Your loss is still new...
I promise, it will get better.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Your beautiful scrapebook for Sam was so apropriately titled. Those pictures and memories really did tug at my heart. Made me cry. The years go by so quickly. In a blink they go from puppies to elderly, if we are fortunate enough to have them that long. Your love and longing for Sam and undying love come through very clearly.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Heartfelt gratitude to you for sharing your love with us. This totally yanked my heart strings, as I type this and look at Maggie lying on the floor next to me in a deep snooze after a fun-filled morning.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That was truly beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to read how Sam came to be mine. I've mentioned bits and pcs in various threads but never the full story. I couldn't, I would start crying and then typing would become impossible.

I know each of you have your own 'Sam' and the story behind that bond. I hope one day to get to hear them.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Beautiful Paula....


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

It really was a beautiful tribute to Sam. What a blessing he was.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Paula, thank you for sharing how you met Sammie. I know it must have been hard but it's very special to us. I wish we had a spot to read how everyone met their special pup. It's amazing how the exactly right one comes to us.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys...


----------

